# Sword tail jumped out of the tank :-(



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

One of my female swordtails jumped out of the tank, I think it happened over night last night. I saw her yesterday evening when I was feeding them and then this afternoon I could not find her any where, I just about tore the tank apart looking for her. At last I looked behind the tank and found her dried out and by the looks of things she had been there for quite a while. I can't believe that she managed to jump out of the small gap at the back of the tank and there are pipes and tubes going in there making the space even tighter, I think that I had made the water level too high at the last water change which also made it easier for her to get out.

Any way, I now want to add some more sword tails. At the moment after this incident I have one male and two female swordtails so I definitely want to get a new female or two, should I get another male as long as there are more females than males? I also want to add some other fishes as well, I have 3 mollies - 1 male, 2 female and 6 Molly fry that are about 8 weeks old, then there are the 3 swordtails and I have one rainbow shark. Suggestions as to what I could add further? I had two blue gouramis which kicked the bucket - not sure why, but I think the store I got them from has something to do with it, I don't get anything there any more.

Thanks for reading...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Swordtails are the fastest swimming fish I have ever seen....can easily see them getting airborne.


----------



## nimrod 1 (Dec 28, 2011)

I had a silver arowana that jumped out of my old tank during the night. I woke up in the morning and almost stepped on him. he must have flopped all the way across my living room and was lying in front of my TV. I actually picked him up and put him back in the tank but he was gone. that thing was about 14 inches long at the time. I had a glass versa top on the tank and he just pushed himself out.*td


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

swordtails are very fast, if seen mine attempt to jump out acouple times, sorry to hear she's passed, if you want more try to keep atleast a ratio of 1:2/males:females


----------



## bearpuoo (Jan 1, 2012)

Swordtails like speeds and challenges. I got 1 pair of swordtails. The thing is my male guppy is interested in female swordtails, not male swordtails. Is it because 1:1 ratio on swordtails? The male guppy seems love to having girl friends......


----------



## puppy (Dec 21, 2011)

i think maybe she want to free so that she jumped out of the tank.take it easy!
guys......


----------

